# Sayoc Kali Seminar IN Jan 25 and Jan 26th!



## Guro_Jeff (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, we are starting off the year 2003 in fine style!!

I will be returning to Bloomington, Indiana and meeting with the members of my training group and progressing them beyond what was shown the last time I was there. I'm very proud of my members there, and the work and effort they have put into learning Sayoc Kali.

Sayoc Kali Seminar-taught by Guro Jeff Chung
Knifetraining
January 25, and January 26, 2003
2- Day Seminar
11am till 5pm 
Bloomington, IN

Monroe County Martial Arts School
223 South Pete Ellis Drive
Suite 19
Bloomington, IN

Cost: $75 per person cash at the door

Note: this will be a very special weekend, I have an INTENSIVE private training day scheduled the day before on Friday. This training is ONLY available through invitation. I will have members arriving from California, and New York City, and possibly from other states to attend this training. This will be a separate event, with special consideration only. Inquire if interested.

please email me for information:
gurojeff@yahoo.com

http://www.tribalbladefightingarts.com


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2003)

I attended this seminar and once again have many positive things to say about Mr. Chung. I had attended the previous seminar here by Mr. Chung but I am unable to train with the local training group due to work commitments. Mr. Chung once again made sure that everyone learned no matter their level or experience and was always available for advice and answers. He is extremely approachable and very knowledgeable.

We covered striking patterns, passing drills ("transitions"), disarm drills, and related material. Mr. Chung's explanation of the interpretations of what we call obstruction removal in Modern Arnis was eye-opening for me--he gets a great deal of control of his opponent's body when clearing an obstruction.

We often say that training with the kife improves your empty-hand and vice versa. With Mr. Chung's motions it is especially clear to me when he holds the knife what the empty hand application is, and when he is using empty hands it's especially clear what the knife application would be. In fact, a better appreciation of this duality is one of the big things I am taking away from this seminar.

Once again I would recommend Mr. Chung's seminars to anyone interested in knifework!

---------------

I would be remiss if I failed to mention that Steve Scott and the rest of the staff at Monroe County Martial Arts make great hosts. They are friendly, low-key, and concerned about their guests.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice connection Arnisador....I have found that the time in Sayoc Kali has really influenced my obstruction removal and my siniwalli boxing; among other things.
Anyone in the area; Jeff is a great guy and a thorough teacher; well worth seeing.
Chad


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 5, 2003)

Last Sunday I had the privilege to travel to Atlanta and meet Guro Jeff Chung at the Sayoc Kali seminar that he was holding.

I was traveling to meet with my instructor, Master Ray Dionaldo, who was invited by Guro Jeff to do a kerambit demo segment.

Guro Jeff graciously allowed me to participate in the seminar for the short time that I was there.

It is my perception that Mr. Chung held a knowlegeable, detailed, attentive, and smart seminar, carefully teaching the "3 of 9" template to the attendees of various experience.

I also recommend that if you have an opportunity, please check out one of his seminars.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------

